# Fasting



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Anyone here with social anxiety interested in fasting?


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

For what purpose?


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

No I mean like a water fast or dry fast. Going 3+ days without eating.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

no please don't do that unless it's doctor recommended. you can do some serious damage to your liver.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

To cope with social anxiety. After 3+ days or fasting my social anxiety is weak. After 7+ days it is non existent.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Doctor recommended? Ha!


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Cereal Killer said:


> No I mean like a water fast or dry fast. Going 3+ days without eating.


I'm doing intermittent water fasting now, but can't go through more than 24hr each fasting day for I've got anemia/low blood pressure (don't know the difference much really). Have tried going one full day water fasting & almost fainted in the morning. :/
For me it's partly for body detoxing purpose due to chronic allergy & also to clear my mind, & partly because I'm just lazy to eat.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I do it to detox my body and mind as well. I mostly started it because of my social anxiety and also noticed the positive effects it had on my body and mind. If only more people realized how what you put into your body effects your mind.


----------



## nbar (Jun 11, 2010)

I like food too much to fast lol but fasting every now and again is good for digestion


----------



## Prince Adrian (Sep 11, 2014)

Cereal Killer said:


> I do it to detox my body and mind as well. I mostly started it because of my social anxiety and also noticed the positive effects it had on my body and mind. If only more people realized how what you put into your body effects your mind.


Agree! Water, raw fruits & veggies have cleared my brain a lot. But I'm still relapsing to comfort food many times though.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I relapse too, although I know longer eat sugar or meat. I am starting a fast today.


----------



## mdw9124 (Apr 13, 2016)

I've water fasted for up to (2) months before. But then again I have an eating disorder. I try not to fast because I get a little irresponsible.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

What kind of eating disorder?


----------



## Findedeux (Mar 16, 2012)

Muscle loss occurs in fasting after 36 hours.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm not a bodybuilder so I can handle that.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

^^afaik body turns to glycogen for energy, then fat stores. it'll only start to consume muscle mass after prolonged starvation.

i've fasted 24-hrs before. the euphoria that comes with it is lovely, but the potential for relapse (into a binge-fast cycle) is what keeps me from doing it more often. i'm attempting a 2-day water fast tomorrow. will report back on here if i get round to it, but, uhhh.. don't hold your breath.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

bad baby said:


> ^^afaik body turns to glycogen for energy, then fat stores. it'll only start to consume muscle mass after prolonged starvation.
> 
> i've fasted 24-hrs before. the euphoria that comes with it is lovely, but the potential for relapse (into a binge-fast cycle) is what keeps me from doing it more often. i'm attempting a 2-day water fast tomorrow. will report back on here if i get round to it, but, uhhh.. don't hold your breath.


Interesting re euphoria. I remember on day two of a 48 hour one I did having a strong coffee and going for a walk and experiencing _really_ strong euphoria.

I also once managed to get lost in fields while on the other 48 hour one I did, at night, in early november, with only a tee shirt on my upper body (don't ask :lol, I do ridiculous stuff). I honestly feared I might die


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Interesting re euphoria. I remember on day two of a 48 hour one I did having a strong coffee and going for a walk and experiencing _really_ strong euphoria.
> 
> I also once managed to get lost in fields while on the other 48 hour one I did, at night, in early november, with only a tee shirt on my upper body (don't ask :lol, I do ridiculous stuff). I honestly feared I might die


i drink coffee on my fasting days too. maybe it's the caffeine, or maybe it's the fact that my body isn't expending energy for digestion, but i often feel a heightened mental clarity on my fasts, and i'm alert and awake and i can walk for miles on empty. iirc steve jobs used to do a similar but more extreme thing - eating only carrots for weeks on end, etc. - for the vitality and euphoria.

oh ****. how did you manage to find your way back? i've been lost in the middle of nowhere at night in near-pitch dark before and it's no fun at all. but somehow i've always held steadfastly to this notion that i'm the child of luck, and the universe would look out for me in times of crisis, as it's done various times before.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

bad baby said:


> i drink coffee on my fasting days too. maybe it's the caffeine, or maybe it's the fact that my body isn't expending energy for digestion, but i often feel a heightened mental clarity on my fasts, and i'm alert and awake and i can walk for miles on empty. iirc steve jobs used to do a similar but more extreme thing - eating only carrots for weeks on end, etc. - for the vitality and euphoria.
> 
> oh ****. how did you manage to find your way back? i've been lost in the middle of nowhere at night in near-pitch dark before and it's no fun at all. but somehow i've always held steadfastly to this notion that i'm the child of luck, and the universe would look out for me in times of crisis, as it's done various times before.


Heh I sometimes feel a mild euphoria from caffeine without the fasting, though atm I can't drink it due to damn acid reflux / stomach :mum. But with fasting it was some good ****.

Oh yeh the lost at night and fearful I would die thing, I was also doing cold submersion stuff at the time (yeh, like I say I do some odd things) so was perfectly happy to walk in November with just a tee shirt. I drove a couple of miles from my house, then walked for maybe 2 hours. Got to a very remote area (very few houses) and then it suddenly got dark and there were no houses and I was just surrounded by generic looking fields and had no idea of the direction I was headed in. Basically the idiotic rl version of what happens in Minecraft sometimes.

Interesting experience though. We are quite insulated from that kind of fear of nature and it was quite peculiar to experience it, though at the time I was really panicking pretty hard. My survival skills aren't the best. I mean, I would have been ok I guess (its the UK) but the panic was pretty intense anyway hehe. So it was kinda the prospect of cold plus that it might be a 72 hour fast and I would still have to somehow find my way back in the daytime.

So I had no mobile phone either and just had to pick a direction and walk in it and hope. Found a couple of houses and decided to knock on the door and plead for help (yeh, that was fun ). The second house a lovely lady answered and took pity on me (despite me being a scary massive looking dude wandering around in November at night with just a tee shirt) and gave me something to drink and drove me back to my car.

Oh when I say just a tee shirt, lol, I had trousers


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I lost track of this thread. It's cool that you guys fast and also have SA. I notice fasting helps a lot with my SA. I am currently 3 days into a water fast. I could really use a fasting buddy 😌


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I tried fasting for a few months when I was 16, but lost weight only in some places and ended up looking like a bobblehead. :b


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

I might break my fast and start again in a few days. You're welcome to join!


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Do you find yourself getting hangry while fasting and that it basically washes over your SA?


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

i plan on doing a veggie juice fast soon. Then maybe a lemon water fast.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Rickets said:


> Do you find yourself getting hangry while fasting and that it basically washes over your SA?


Yes I do get hangry lol, but that is not what subdues my SA. The further I go into a fast the more relaxed I feel. A strong sense of calm washes over me, my breath becomes stronger, and my mind slows down.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI said:


> i plan on doing a veggie juice fast soon. Then maybe a lemon water fast.


Awesome bro! I am going to fast every other day for a month, and train on my fasting days. Eventually I want to work up to fasting for a month.


----------



## Aleida (Jun 11, 2013)

Cereal Killer said:


> Yes I do get hangry lol, but that is not what subdues my SA. The further I go into a fast the more relaxed I feel. A strong sense of calm washes over me, *my breath becomes stronger,* and my mind slows down.


 Is that the keto breath?


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

Aleida said:


> Is that the keto breath?


Haha I didn't mean the smell! I meant that I breathe deeper and feel my breath more. Most people aren't conscious of their breathing.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I did fasting for two weeks and lost a lot of weight but regained what i lost and a lot more.


----------



## Cereal Killer (Apr 21, 2016)

CopadoMexicano said:


> I did fasting for two weeks and lost a lot of weight but regained what i lost and a lot more.


Yup, I wouldn't recommend it for weight loss. It slows down your metabolism and will cause you to gain more weight once you eat again. Before fasting I had a hard time gaining weight. Now I have to be careful how much I eat or I'll get fat.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I've read intermittent fasting can be very beneficial.....but I can't seem to stop
feeding my fat face.


----------



## ophidian (Jun 2, 2016)

i occasionally fast to improve my athletic performance, but it think it makes my anxiety worse (so does overeating).


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

I can't fast for too long..probably anemic or iron deficiency, but I feel really weak at times if I fast for too long. Fasted for about 24 hours for a week straight, back when I was 16 and it was not worth it. I have to say that instead of fasting, watching your diet and eating quality food definitely helps you feel great both mentally and physically(less sugar, that's it).


----------

